# Problème pour faire le point d'interrogation.



## Rhd7 (19 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour, 

Depuis hier j'ai mon nouveau Macbook Air 13" (modèle 1249) et j'ai déjà un problème 

Explication : Je suis bien en clavier numérique français pourtant une touche déconne : le point d'interrogation. Quand je suis en majuscule vérouillée (led verte qui s'allume) et que j'appuie sur la touche pour le point d'interrogation, celui-ci est impossible à faire, j'obtiens toujours une virgule  , pourriez-vous m'éclairer s'il vous plait, merci d'avance !

PS : Quand j'essaie de faire le point d'interrogation avec la touche maj. (celle juste en dessous de la majuscule verrouillée avec la led) enfoncée, cela fonctionne , j'obtiens un point d'interrogation, mais cela n'est pas très pratique


----------



## subsole (19 Juillet 2012)

Rhd7 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Depuis hier j'ai mon nouveau Macbook Air 13" (modèle 1249&#8364 et j'ai déjà un problème
> 
> ...



Bonjour, 
Ce n'est pas un problème, mais le fonctionnement normal.
En appuyant  sur la touche _shift_ c. à d.  "majuscule"  tu sélectionnes les majuscules ou le signe sur la partie haute de la touche, s'il y en a un.
En _capslock_ c. à d.  en "majuscule verrouillée" tu écris avec les majuscules ou si ton clavier est en _français numérique_ et s'il existe un signe sur la partie haute de la touche c'est ce signe qui est sélectionné (uniquement pour la seconde ligne de touches c. à d. que les touches _@&é"'(§è!çà)-_ donnent _#1234567890°__
Si ton clavier est en_ français_ capslock ou pas, c'est le signe du bas de la touche qui est sélectionné .


----------



## Rhd7 (19 Juillet 2012)

Oui ça j'ai bien compris mais justement en "capslock", je ne peux pas faire le point d'interrogation alors que les majuscules et autres touches fonctionnent.. 

Merci pour ton aide Subsole.


----------



## 314-r (19 Juillet 2012)

Ah... ceci pose question...


----------



## subsole (19 Juillet 2012)

Rhd7 a dit:


> Oui ça j'ai bien compris mais justement en "capslock", je ne peux pas faire le point d'interrogation alors que les majuscules et autres touches fonctionnent..
> 
> Merci pour ton aide Subsole.



J'ai édité mon message #2 (français numérique et français), relis-le. 
Bref, si tu veux faire un* ?* il faut appuyer sur la touche_ shift_ en même temps, c'est le fonctionnement normal.


----------



## Rhd7 (19 Juillet 2012)

D'accord, pas de soucis, c'était juste pour me confirmer qu'il n'y avait pas de problème au niveau du matériel lui-même, merci beaucoup Subsole


----------



## chanelle83 (8 Juin 2013)

J ai eu aussi ce probleme et en fait il faut appuyer sur le bouton fleche qui se trouve a gauche du clvier au dessus du bouton "fn" en meme temps appuyer aussi sur le bouton "point d interrogation" et ça marche


----------



## subsole (8 Juin 2013)

chanelle83 a dit:


> J ai eu aussi ce probleme et en fait il faut appuyer sur le bouton fleche qui se trouve a gauche du clvier au dessus du bouton "fn" en meme temps appuyer aussi sur le bouton "point d interrogation" et ça marche





subsole a dit:


> J'ai édité mon message #2 (français numérique et français), relis-le.
> Bref, si tu veux faire un* ?* il faut appuyer sur la touche_ shift_ en même temps, c'est le fonctionnement normal.



Shitf = Majuscule .. c. à d.  bouton _flèche_ comme tu l'appelles. 
 Bienvenue sur MacG


----------

